# EBAY



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 4, 2005)

I got the nicest carboy cover on ebay, look under wine, it was 6.50
plus shipping, the lady sells them on her website for 10.00, you can
get many different colors and they are fleece (I think thats what you
call it) and fit like a glove and even have a snap to fit around the
handle.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 4, 2005)

You gotta be kidding. A sweater for your wine? I just laughed, snorted, and got choked.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, not a sweater....





But I put an old raggedy T-shirt over my carboys. It works great and costs nothing.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 4, 2005)

its to block the light, but helps to insulate too, we don't all have
dark wine cellars, some of us have wine kitchen corners..lol


----------



## Hippie (Mar 4, 2005)

I have a kitchen/dining room bar, and a closet in my bedroom.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 5, 2005)

My kitchen is always 68 but I can run primary's warmer by moving them
closer to the radiator, the rest of the house swings teperature a lot
in the winter due to programable thermostats. When bottled I have a
closet space under the middle of my bed that should be the right temp
and not swing so bad, my bedroom is 66 when I am sleeping then 55 when
I am away, under the bed should be steady 60+/-


----------



## Hippie (Mar 5, 2005)

That sounds pretty good for storing wines, Stinkie. I just looked at my 3 gallon jug of muscadine today in my bedroom closet and the little stuck on thermometer says 64-66*F.


----------



## Texas Rose' (Mar 9, 2005)

In the summer, I put my carboy in a pan of water and put a t-shirt on it. Bydoing this, I have created an evaporative cooler for my carboy! The t-shirt acts as a wick drawing the water to the top. It helps to keep my carboy a nice cool temperature. This is pretty importanthere in the Texas Panhandlewhere a cool day is 100 degrees! I just don't know that I need a giant coozie, though! LOL


----------



## dnaman (Mar 9, 2005)

Out here in west Texas, 100 degrees in the shade is normal in the summer. Makes life on the tennis court miserable. But I can easily lose 5lbs of water weight after a 1 hour match.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 9, 2005)

Considering today had a high of only 25 degrees (in March!!!), 100 doesn't sound all that bad.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 9, 2005)

Only 42 here, (in March!!!), but 100 is bad, Martina, believe me, very bad. My house is 68 in winter and 74 in summer, so I can't complain too much about the 71 degree average storage temp.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm sorry, but I'm just sick of this weather. even 100 sounds good to me right now.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 10, 2005)

I just don't really like ebay. I have trouble trusting people I can't see.


----------



## Texas Rose' (Mar 10, 2005)

Is that why you want to see my picture?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 10, 2005)

Uh...yes? I am not a cat, so I don't have to worry about curiosity killing me!


----------



## masta (Mar 13, 2005)

WooHoo 500 posts for Country....you are the man!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 13, 2005)

how many posts do you need to get the 4th star??





I bought another carboy cover on ebay yesterday, five bucks and four for shipping, I'm getting royal blue this time!!


that will take a nice picture


----------



## masta (Mar 13, 2005)

Funny you asked...because I just make the change...500 posts gets you 4 stars and into the Moderator Group.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 13, 2005)

Going to be a while before I get there, I'm getting hoarse!


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 13, 2005)

LOL


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 13, 2005)

There is a lot of money to be made using ebay...A LOT


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 13, 2005)

Yep!!!!!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!!





Especially when I sell stuff.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

I buy on ebay and resell locally, locally being the whole state of Maine, doing quite well in my spare time.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

I don't have any spare time. I cannot imagine being online all the time worrying about who all have bid on my products.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 14, 2005)

Nah, you don't have to be online that much. Just check your emails once a day. Have it packed up and ready to go by the time the auction ends, throw it in the car, and send it.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

Wow, you make it sound so simple. We were gonna have a yard sale on the 26th. Now I am thinking of just putting it all on Ebay!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 15, 2005)

In the past I bought many items on Ebay as well. Each time I worry for some reason though.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 15, 2005)

I have spent over $3000. on ebay in the last 3 months, I have 2 items coming to me in brown trucks right now that were $350. each, they were sold before I bought them for $525. and I have orders for 5 more.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 15, 2005)

WOW! I thought that time is money...however your time makes much!


Great!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow Stinkie, you have way more assets than I. You are quite the entrepreneur.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

This is way out of my league.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 15, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

My wife would completely murder me.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 16, 2005)

I think my husband would too.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

I will probably be on the internet way more after this weekend. I am thinking of breaking down and subscribing to our local cable company internet.I ran the cable yesterday.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

One step forward...I had internet at work first before subscribing..got hooked and *needed* it at home as well. I am glad I did, I can focus more at home when it's quiet with my classical background music and a glass of wine...


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

I had AOL at home for a while. Mistake. A bottle of wine would help my creativity.


----------

